# An amazing picture...



## Rick Rothstein (Sep 10, 2013)

The picture here was taken with a 2100 mega-pixel camera... *2100* mega-pixels. Zoom in on the crowds towards the center (you can use your mouse wheel, or at least I can)... recognize anyone you know?

http://www.gigapixel.com/mobile/?id=79995</SPAN></SPAN>

Some minor glitches here and there, blurring on the outer reaches, but still a quite stunning technological achievement.

Rick


----------



## shg (Sep 10, 2013)

At the far lower right, there's a guy on the sidewalk missing the upper half of his body ...


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!  It is amazing the detail you can get on everyone. 
 Whose camera was it?  How much do those go for?



> recognize anyone you know?


Its hard to know exactly where to look among the thousands of faces (or even hundreds, if we zoom in on a certain area).
Whom should we be looking for (I am guessing you)?


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Sep 11, 2013)

Joe4 said:


> Absolutely stunning! It is amazing the detail you can get on everyone.
> Whose camera was it? How much do those go for?


I have no idea whose camera did that, but you are right... stunning is a perfect word for the picture. As for cost... my guess is it is just _slightly _out of our price range.



Joe4 said:


> Its hard to know exactly where to look among the thousands of faces (or even hundreds, if we zoom in on a certain area).
> Whom should we be looking for (I am guessing you)?


I'm sorry, I did not mean to give the impression there was someone in particular to look for, rather, I was just commenting on the amazing detail in that _if_ there was some you knew at whatever event that was, you would surely be able to recognize them without any trouble.


----------



## shg (Sep 11, 2013)

> I have no idea whose camera did that, ...


Vancouver Gigapixel Project » Gigapixel Panorama Photography


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Sep 11, 2013)

shg said:


> vancouver gigapixel project » gigapixel panorama photography



thanks!!!!


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 11, 2013)

_Amazing_ photo.
There is literally 100 times as many people in that one picture as there are in our entire town.
(At LEAST!) And there isn't another town within 100 miles of here!

How can you get that many people all in one spot at the same time.

With my luck I'd be somewhere in the middle... and have to pee.


----------



## chuckchuckit (Sep 11, 2013)

HalfAce said:


> How can you get that many people all in one spot at the same time.


Being originally from a small town too (in Minnesota), sounds about right.

Stanley Cup Game 7 outdoor screen will definitely draw a crowd, especially in Canada... (or Minnesota).

Find Waldo? lol


----------



## diddi (Sep 12, 2013)

of course, governments wouldn't use this technology to spy on us would they? and they wouldn't save the images for lengthy periods of time to compliment the prism program? lucky, I was getting worried there for a moment.


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 12, 2013)

Well.... perhaps not _your_ government diddi... 

(And we actually thought about inserting a Waldo in this photo yesterday.)


----------



## Michael M (Sep 13, 2013)

.......our gornment....are you kidding....we're still trying to get through all to rolls of film they ordered, way back when....!!!!!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Sep 14, 2013)

Ramdona said:


> guy on the sidewalk missing the upper half of his body ...


I said there were some glitches (many more than the one you pointed out), but on the whole, there is an amazing amount of detail in that picture... just ever so slightly more than my personal DSLR camera.


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 14, 2013)

There's actualluy a Janus in there too. (Someone who turned their head at just the right moment.)

And... I saw a commercial last night about a _*4100*_ megapixel camera!

None of us are safe anymore. Now we can take pictures of family in the Philippines without ever leaving Alaska!


----------



## Smitty (Sep 14, 2013)

HalfAce said:


> Well.... perhaps not _your_ government diddi...
> 
> (And we actually thought about inserting a Waldo in this photo yesterday.)



I dare ya'!


----------



## njimack (Sep 20, 2013)

shg said:


> At the far lower right, there's a guy on the sidewalk missing the upper half of his body ...



Accompanied by 2 pairs of feet


----------



## arkusM (Oct 11, 2013)

These images are not "hard" to do but are a lot of work. They are stiched together from hundreds of photos. My Phone can stitch dozens together easily and I have done upto twenty with my regular camera and software called Hugin. The glitches are from the stiching pictures because when you take these you need to overlap the previous picture by 20-30%. Likley the photographer that made this has a impressive rig to build the image matrix that results in a great quaility image.
Goto the root of the picture link gigapixel.com and there are many stunning pictures like this.

$0.02


----------

